# GOOD LUCK MARIA CHRISTINA!!



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

My Angel Maria

Lots and lots and lots of     for tomorrow honey, 
all my positive energy and thoughts are with you

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxx​


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh *Tracy*,







I've just seen this, I don't look around much,

Thank you my Angel

















Tracy it said I'm pregnant on the test, am crying so much 
DH has gone back to sleep, he said to keep your feet on the ground just in case, and until we have the blood test taken tomorrow
Another Miracle, Thank you








Please let this one stay for longer Lord,







Till old age at least, Please Lord, don't break my Heart again

love you loads
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

[fly]                                        [/fly]








*My Angel Maria

I can't begin to tell you how happy I am for you and Mark, words are not enough - after everything you have been through my Angel, this is a dream come true      

Congratulations sweetheart
Love you loads and loads
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

MC 
sending you massive CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Here's wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy!!!!

Lots of love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Congratulations hun thats fantastic news. Im so happy for you and dh        WELL DONE


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Maria & DH

FANTASTIC NEWS   , you must be on  
    

Wishing you a very healthy    

Jennie
   x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Maria

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*[/fly]

Well done you!

Nic x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

MC - Congratulations on your  hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy
L x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Maria!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyy you did it   

Congratulations to you and Mark!

Keep   now and rest up as much as you can!

All my love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Congratulations Maria & DH  

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond

Love and sticky stuff
Nicky x  x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

MC

many many congratulations
didnt i tell you darling

I am so very very happy for you

I will IM you when i am home sweetie

Loads of love
Emxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you so much ladies,    
you're wonderful messages are very special  
and made me cry 














































































lots of love and hugs
Maria Christina xxxxxxx


----------

